# Seawall Burned



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any more crowded: I quit fishing this old hot spot well over a decade ago, maybe two. Those of you who like to go there when it's on know where I'm talkin bout. You may be in for a bad surprise. Some old bait salesman burned it on Eastman this morning, by street name. Not the absolute stupidest most inconsiderate thing I ever heard a bait salesman do on the radio, but it comes pretty close. Sorry bout that...


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

This must be some kind of code that I'm too old to comprehend.

Let's see. I know what the seawall is, and I know what crowded means. The rest is pretty much a mystery.

If you want to say something, why don't you just write it in plain English?


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

You would think that if the location were already burned over the air-waves he could at least share the location of the sea-waves with those of us at 2cool. Having grown up here, maybe I know it ... maybe I don't. Toss these salty dogs some (fish)bones.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

If you quit fishing it a couple of decades ago, then why do you care?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

tragic


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

jc said:


> tragic


I agree. At least he didn't do it on Saturday.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> I agree. At least he didn't do it on Saturday.


I get it now. This has something to do with the Mayan prophesy about the world ending this year.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Heheh. 

Hope y'all got em today. I couldn't go. The one good cam that stays current looked pretty good--still does. Don't see any reports yet.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Scratching my head on this one. I guess Jake knows what he's p....d about.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Kind of hard to keep a secret on the seawall dude. Besides, if you haven't been there in 20 years why do you care?


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

sounds like the OP is saying someone on a fishing show named Eastman gave away a "hot spot" or some kind of underwater structure that holds bait and said exactly the cross street to the Seawall....??

just a guess...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I KNow..I KNow


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Kind of hard to keep a secret on the seawall dude. Besides, if you haven't been there in 20 years why do you care?


Yup--and there's a lot of it between Gulfport and Biloxi.  I was juss sayin--passing on some info to a few I thought would like to know about the publicity.

It was a kneejerk over-reaction. It surprised me, is all. I dunno why I'd care. Stupidity, I guess. I'm an old man, and my mind wanders. (I heard they shut off the flow from that old underwater drain conduit anyway, if it's even still there.) Maybe it's the principle of the thing.

tight lions
*http://tinyurl.com/7qt8qty*


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Curiouser and curiouser.

Was it one of the silent black helicopters that burned it?

Gulfport and Biloxi? I don't think we're in Galveston anymore Toto.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

O.K. I think I can speak two decades ago. Eastman got a hot tip from a bait shop owner where to hammer the trout. They mentioned this spot over the radio and it's probably arm to arm fisherman. The spot is just past the 91'st street pier and it was where Sea Arama marine world dumped thier circulation water from their tanks. It's marked by three remaining fence post shooting out from the seawall that held the pvc pipes above the water. I'm afraid I'm not old enough to finish translating the Gulf Port thing.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> .. I'm afraid I'm not old enough to finish translating the Gulf Port thing.


Heheh--that was a diversion after I came to my senses. You can't make another person care about anything.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

There were only 13 waders there this morning. Not bad for a Monday. lol


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

Whew! For a minute there, I thought they gave away to secret sewage plant discharge by the Pelican Island Drawbridge. Then I remembered that one has been burned for at least 25 years. Us poor starving college students called it the meat locker.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I've forgotten where all my secret spots are...but I have found some new ones..lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I went to Sea-Arama when I was 10 years old!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

So...As I understand it...Some rotten SOB that sells bait for a living told some people (oh Lord, not the dreaded tourists) where they might catch some fish so he could sell some bait. You have decided that this is wrong because it was your "honey hole" 20 years ago and only a select few are allowed to know about it, even though it is on the seawall in Galveston and seen by 1000's of people each week? I would venture to say that based on the increased number of fisherman over the last 20 years, there is no place that you have been that hasn't been "discovered" by someone else. Those Basta55%!!. Maybe I'm confused.


----------

